# Watching your team fall apart is sad



## Darndirty (Oct 30, 2016)

slight power level, I live in charlotte, nc. I've been a lifelong  (well since they've been a team) fan of the panthers..my team generally goes in cycles, we get really good for a few years, go deep into the playoffs and twice a superbowl...then we loose that superbowl and fall apart for 5 years.

Watching my team go from 15-1 to 1-5 makes me  think I'm in for another down cycle. sorry for sperg, but much sadness...at least were not  Jacksonville or Cleveland I suppose. sigh.


----------



## RI 360 (Oct 30, 2016)

I was too young to appreciate the Rangers winning the cup when they did, I loved them passionately growing up and they never failed to rip my heart out and stomp on it. It was utterly surreal watching them become the best sports team in NY over the last several years. But the trauma of them sucking so badly when I still had feelings did wonders in preparing me for the real world.


----------



## Darndirty (Oct 30, 2016)

entropyseekswork said:


> I was too young to appreciate the Rangers winning the cup when they did, I loved them passionately growing up and they never failed to rip my heart out and stomp on it. It was utterly surreal watching them become the best sports team in NY over the last several years. But the trauma of them sucking so badly when I still had feelings did wonders in preparing me for the real world.



My parents were transplants from NYC to down south so ive always loved the rangers, used to have messiers poster on my wall. I haven't kept up with them as much lately because well..you can only subject yourself to abuse for so long, I still have the hornets and panthers to break my heart.


----------



## RI 360 (Oct 30, 2016)

lol I've kept my Richter poster since I was a kid, it's survived like six moves. Now's a good time to watch them if you want to forget about the football season, we have a young, fast, talented team.


----------



## Michel (Oct 30, 2016)

That's more autistic than crying over anime deaths.


----------



## Darndirty (Oct 30, 2016)

entropyseekswork said:


> lol I've kept my Richter poster since I was a kid, it's survived like six moves. Now's a good time to watch them if you want to forget about the football season, we have a young, fast, talented team.



Only poster thats lasted is a signed Patrick roy poster. I could always  tell if a person is a hockey fan if I have to correct their pronunciation of his name.


----------



## Shokew (Nov 2, 2016)

Michel said:


> That's more autistic than crying over anime deaths.



Which I'm sure you still do, too - UGH. 

Seriously though, I know that feel - As a former NJ Devils fan. Then again, NJ Devils never were all that great. I was just too much of a fan like my home state to see the real world and just how rough and difficult in can be... NJ is a shit-hole and I don't ever want to have to go back there anytime soon, as much as I have my problems with South Carolina.


----------



## RI 360 (Nov 2, 2016)

Shokew said:


> Which I'm sure you still do, too - UGH.
> 
> Seriously though, I know that feel - As a former NJ Devils fan. Then again, NJ Devils never were all that great. I was just too much of a fan like my home state to see the real world and just how rough and difficult in can be... NJ is a shit-hole and I don't ever want to have to go back there anytime soon, as much as I have my problems with South Carolina.


I hated devil fans so fucking much as a kid, wrist slitting was almost preferable to watching three periods of trap hockey. Their inability to sell tickets even when they're winning helped lead to league wide revenue sharing and salary caps. I'd rather teams that fail to market themselves fold so the league becomes smaller and more competitive.


----------



## Without A Gout (Nov 2, 2016)

Darndirty said:


> slight power level, I live in charlotte, nc. I've been a lifelong  (well since they've been a team) fan of the panthers..my team generally goes in cycles, we get really good for a few years, go deep into the playoffs and twice a superbowl...then we loose that superbowl and fall apart for 5 years.
> 
> Watching my team go from 15-1 to 1-5 makes me  think I'm in for another down cycle. sorry for sperg, but much sadness...at least were not  Jacksonville or Cleveland I suppose. sigh.



Eh, the Panthers still have Cam Newton. They'll probably be fine for the near future, considering elite quarterbacks can mask a lot of deficiencies. They better do something about that godawful secondary, though. 

And if we are talking about sports franchises that are lolcows (if you can call them that), it has to be the Cleveland Browns since their re-entry into the league. What a horribly run team.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Nov 7, 2016)

lol try being a lions fan


----------



## Shokew (Nov 7, 2016)

Nah, being a Vikings fan (which I also sometimes am) is worse, @Flowers For Sonichu . 

At least your team beat mine this previous weekend!


----------



## Strelok (Nov 7, 2016)

I like the Knicks so I don't have to worry about that.

Falling apart implies it was ever together in the first place.


----------



## Pikapool (Mar 16, 2017)

Sucks being a Minnesota Twins fan, they've been falling apart since 2010


----------



## CatParty (Mar 16, 2017)

Last power rankings had jets dead last. Everything hurts so much more when you invest in psl's


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Mar 16, 2017)

Shokew said:


> Nah, being a Vikings fan (which I also sometimes am) is worse, @Flowers For Sonichu .
> 
> At least your team beat mine this previous weekend!



At least your team has won a playoff game since the Bush administration despite having the greatest RB and WR of their respective generations


----------



## El Porko Fako (Jul 30, 2017)

This thread deserves to be necroed.

To all of you worried about your football teams falling apart, I think have some helpful words of encouragement that will help most of you out. I believe I can speak from experience as well, since I've been an Oakland Raiders fan my entire life and look where we are now after 14 years of mediocrity. 

1.As broken as the drafting system may seem, the system does work. Even the worst GM's seem to strike gold eventually.
2.Your team is not the New York Jets. Sorry @CatParty


----------



## TiggerNits (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm a Broncos fan and even I feel bad for the Panthers. I knew were would be terrible after that win, but it was nice to let Peyton go off in to the sunset with a trophy held high


----------



## RealtreeByGod (Aug 1, 2017)

If you want to talk about watching a team fall apart. I watched WVU choke away its best shot at ever winning a national championship in a sport that matters, in person. Not only choke away, but lose to a hated rival who was absolutely terrible that year.

I've never seen so many grown men cry in one place.


----------



## Darndirty (Aug 1, 2017)

I forgot about this thread. Last year was a complete bust for us, but I'm hopeful, Cam seems healthy, Christian mccafferty seems like a great pick up for us, unfortuanly we didn't do shit about our terrible offensive line. 

And even though we didn't make the playoffs, we got to watch our rival (atlanta) get beat in the super bowl. Thank God.

At least were not the browns, any Cleveland fans here? Are you already looking at next year's draft? What's the over/under on Cleveland wins this year, will you win more then the jets?



Ps. Please stay healthy Cam. Pretty please.


----------



## Butta Face Lopez (Aug 24, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> I was too young to appreciate the Rangers winning the cup when they did, I loved them passionately growing up and they never failed to rip my heart out and stomp on it. It was utterly surreal watching them become the best sports team in NY over the last several years. But the trauma of them sucking so badly when I still had feelings did wonders in preparing me for the real world.


2014 was their year, it had the most perfect story.  Trading the captain for St. Louis and coming back against the Pens after he scored the first goal of the game on Mother's Day right after his mom died.  That whole run was just insane and it felt like it had to be them and then (I will believe this forever) the refs cost them the Cup.


----------



## El Porko Fako (Aug 25, 2017)

Darndirty said:


> Ps. Please stay healthy Cam. Pretty please.



Not going to happen if he keeps playing like he's a running back. Guy's got to learn to stay in the pocket and throw the ball or just throw the ball out of bounds if no one's open. He isn't going to last another 5 years if continues to play the way he does or Carolina doesn't start fixing that OL problem.


----------



## TiggerNits (Aug 28, 2017)

Watching UGA implode after firing Richt has been the fucking worst, btw


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Aug 28, 2017)

Hey, man...I follow both the Cubs and the Red Sox. I feel your pain.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Aug 28, 2017)

Morose_Obesity said:


> Hey, man...I follow both the Cubs and the Red Sox. I feel your pain.


The Cubs and Sox have won world series within the past decade. The lions haven't even made a super bowl... They're the only team in the NFC never to do so


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Aug 28, 2017)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> The Cubs and Sox have won world series within the past decade. The lions haven't even made a super bowl... They're the only team in the NFC never to do so


I know man but we waited a century....


----------

